# Keyboard problems



## Shelly715 (Mar 14, 2012)

About 2week ago I was on Facebook on my iPad 2and the keyboard split and half is at one side os the bottom and half is on the other side please help



Shelly:dance::dance:


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a feature in iOS 5. Slide the keyboards back together with two fingers, and slide them apart if you ever want to go back like that.


----------

